
Historical view of browser usage - peter123
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2009/06/historical_view.html
======
adamc
Well, it's obvious that the trends cannot continue to be linear indefinitely.
But at the current rate, IE would drop below 50% market share in around 2
years.

------
ramchip
No Opera?

